# {2016} Wie alt seid ihr?



## Pokerclock (31. Dezember 2015)

Das ist die mittlerweile siebte Umfrage zum Alter der PCGHX-Nutzer. Die    Umfrage ist wie immer anonym. Wer will kann seinen Jahrgang posten.

Zur Umfrage 2015: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/370161-2015-wie-alt-seid-ihr.html

Nachfolgend noch eine paar Auswertungen aus der 2010er/2011er/2012er/2013er/2014er/2015er Umfrage:

*Anzahl Teilnehmer: *
786 / 685 / 608 / 710 / 490 / 457

*Durchschnittsalter exakt *
22,74 / 23,65 / 24,56 / 25,57 / 25,39 / 26,86 Jahre

*Median exakt: *
20 / 21 / 22 / 23 / 23 / 24 Jahre

*Über 18 Jahre alt: *
69,59 % / 74,01 % / 78,62 % / 80,56 % / 78,98 % / 83,15 %
*
Unter 18 Jahre alt:* 
30,41 % / 25,99 % / 21,38 % / 19,44 % / 21,02 % / 16,85 %
*
Jahrgang mit höchster Anzahl Teilnehmer: *
1993 mit 83 Teilnehmern / 1994 mit 64 Teilnehmern / 1994 mit 50 Teilnehmern / 1994 mit 54 Teilnehmern / 1998 mit 40 Teilnehmern / 1998 mit 33 Teilnehmern

*Jahrgang mit zweit höchster Anzahl Teilnehmer: *
1992 mit 81 Teilnehmern / 1993 mit 63 Teilnehmern / 1995 mit 44  Teilnehmern / 1995 mit 51 Teilnehmern / 1996;1994;1990 mit 31  Teilnehmern / 1994 mit 32 Teilnehmern


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. Januar 2016)

Erster 

Zwischen '90 und 2000, aber das genaue Jahr behalt ich weiterhin für mich... die ersten, die nachfolgen, werden's eh sehen


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Januar 2016)

[x]-1989



HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Erster
> 
> Zwischen '90 und 2000, aber das genaue Jahr behalt ich weiterhin für mich... die ersten, die nachfolgen, werden's eh sehen


1996


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

[x] 1962 Ich erbettel mir hier nur mein Gnadenbrot


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Januar 2016)

[x] 1984...


----------



## Placebo (1. Januar 2016)

[x]1993
Wie jedes Jahr


----------



## Noxxphox (1. Januar 2016)

1995

dafuq bin ich alt geworden und im geiste nlch immer ein kinde xD


----------



## HisN (1. Januar 2016)

<-- Alter Sack


----------



## keinnick (1. Januar 2016)

Immer noch 1980.


----------



## Xaphyr (1. Januar 2016)

keinnick schrieb:


> Immer noch 1980.



Dito


----------



## Roundy (2. Januar 2016)

Wunder über wunder die 
[X]1998 
bleiben  
Gruß


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Januar 2016)

noch ganz ganz knapp diesseits der großen 3.

[X] 1986


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (4. Januar 2016)

[X] 1958 - lang´ist´s her


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Januar 2016)

75er  ...wenn man die Haare betrachtet: "Silver Surfer"


----------



## pedi (4. Januar 2016)

1951
warum fehlt das in der umfrage, auch ich lebe noch.


----------



## LastManStanding (5. Januar 2016)

Das Jahr Drachen im Element der Erde 1988

Also wenn ich mir die Auswertung der letzten Umfrage bezüglich dieses Themas mal betrachte..., wirkt es fast so als würde der Altersdurchschnitt mit wachsen,das heißt die alten werden mit geschleppt bis die Würmer und Maden wieder guten Mutterboden aus ihnen machen. Und der Nachschub bleibt aus^^.
Obwohl.. bin ja selbst nicht mal 1 jahr hier.


----------



## pedi (5. Januar 2016)

dieser post ja wohl mal verdammt arg daneben.


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Januar 2016)

Gefällt er dir jetzt besser hab ihn nur für dich optimiert aber nur so das dein Post noch zu trifft^^

Du wärst erstaunt wie durchgeknallt ich im richtigen Leben bin das was andere nur stock besoffen machen mach ich Nüchtern 2 mal.

Ich wurde vor ein paar Jahren von der Polizei mitgenommen wir sind durch die innenstadt gefeiert. 
Die sagten wir sollten uns bitte ein Taxi nehmen und nach Hause. Meine Reaktion Auto Schlüssel gezuckt und gesagt ich Fahre maximal selber. 
Prompt Alkoholtest.. ergebnis 0.00 mit zur Wache allesammt.
Weiterhin durchgeknallt...folglich Drogentest Amtlicher Arzt Schnelltest--nix gefunden. Was meinst du was die "doof" geguckt haben. 
Der eine sagte die "sind doch Beknackt oder so" meine Antwort;" Stimmt"

Dann haben sie uns "Endlassen", war ja nix zu holen, und gesagt geht nach Hause und benehmt euch.
hab ich gefragt Gehen? Dann zahlt der Staat wohl das Taxi zu meinem Auto was!? und haben uns da auch wieder hingebracht
Aso Blut wurde auch rausgeholt aber natürlich auch keine Rückstande gefunden 


Und das war nur ein beispiel.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Januar 2016)

pedi schrieb:


> dieser post ja wohl mal verdammt arg daneben.


Stimmt, irgendwie ein Griff ins Klo.
Man kann einen Spruch bringen aber der sollte schon als Spaß erkennbar sein und nicht fast 100% Prozent betragen.


> wenn man die Haare betrachtet: "Silver Surfer"


Da muss ich ja noch zählen und bin auch von der Mauser verschont geblieben


----------



## LastManStanding (6. Januar 2016)

Ich denke jetzt nicht das man immer ein Smiley einfügen muss, nur um so zu tun als wenn man das was man grad schreibt eigentlich gar nicht meint. Dann müsste ichs ja nich Schreiben.
würde ich mich schriftlich hier so erlich´ äusern wie ich es sprachlich mache würde ich gesperrt. Nicht aber wegen Fäkalsprache.

Ich bin die jenige Person die in der Einkaufszone, jemandem mit nem popel an´ner Nase, im vorbeigehen sagt "Du hasten´ Popel im Gesicht".
Man sollte immer die Wahrheit sagen egal ob´s unpassend ist. Die meisten Menschen wollen angelogen werden weil die Wahrheit unbequem ist.


----------



## Shaqesbeer (6. Januar 2016)

1990 ick bin Durchschnitt


----------



## mauhdl (6. Januar 2016)

104 Jahre


----------



## der_yappi (7. Januar 2016)

Baujahr '83

Dieses Jahr also der dritte Schnapsige


----------



## sfc (8. Januar 2016)

Ich habe schon vor Jahren beschlossen, einfach nicht mehr älter zu werden.


----------



## Ich 15 (8. Januar 2016)

[x]1992


> 22,74 / 23,65 / 24,56 / 25,57 / 25,39 / 26,86 Jahre


Der Trend ist ja nicht besonders schön. Andererseits fühle ich mich jetzt nicht mehr so alt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2016)

sfc schrieb:


> Ich habe schon vor Jahren beschlossen, einfach nicht mehr älter zu werden.



Dann wirst du geschätzt, das geht dann meistens übler aus


----------



## tobi_tight (16. Januar 2016)

Bin aus 84
Da sind ja echt ein paar alte Haudegen hier unterwegs, finde ich klasse! 
Um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, ich meine das freundlich und respektvoll


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

Mit Ü 50 muss man sich ja noch nicht verstecken


----------



## Red5FS (17. Januar 2016)

Moin,
der beste Jahrgang 1980!
Gruß Red5FS


----------



## tobi_tight (17. Januar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mit Ü 50 muss man sich ja noch nicht verstecken



Natürlich nicht  Mit 16 oder 17 dachte ich, wenn ich erst mal 30 bin, bin ich alt und erwachsen. Heute fühle ich mich mit 31 wie mit 18 und vermutlich fühle ich mich, wenn ich erst mal 50 bin immer noch wie 31, also wie 18


----------



## T-Drive (18. Januar 2016)

tobi_tight schrieb:


> vermutlich fühle ich mich, wenn ich erst mal 50 bin immer noch wie 31, also wie 18



Das kann uU. sehr täuschen  fürs fit bleiben muss was getan werden.


----------



## Musclenerd (21. Januar 2016)

Bin bald 25 und hab wirklich panische Angst davor alt zu werden. 
Will meine Jugend nicht los lassen


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (21. Januar 2016)

[x]1978 <--- Antik


----------



## 100001 (22. Januar 2016)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Erster
> 
> Zwischen '90 und 2000, aber das genaue Jahr behalt ich weiterhin für mich... die ersten, die nachfolgen, werden's eh sehen



Vor 56


----------



## Gysi1901 (25. Januar 2016)

Musclenerd schrieb:


> Bin bald 25 und hab wirklich panische Angst davor alt zu werden.
> Will meine Jugend nicht los lassen


Ich bin 29 und fitter als vor zehn Jahren -- ohne irgendetwas dafür zu tun. Es ist wahrscheinlich stark von den Genen abhängig, aber zumindest aus meiner Sicht muss man sich nicht fürchten. Man entwickelt sich weiter, man lernt, die Menschheit als Ganzes schreitet voran. Selbst wenn irgendwelche körperlichen Probleme aufkämen oder ich irgendwelche vergangenen Fehler korrigieren könnte -- eine Zeitreise in 2005 oder 2010 würde ich ablehnen. Dazu sind sowohl die individuellen als auch die allgemeinen Fortschritte viel zu groß gewesen. Manchmal sind wir uns dessen nicht bewusst, weil sich von Tag zu Tag praktisch nichts verändert, aber der Fortschritt, der innerhalb von drei, vier Jahren gemacht wird, ist immens.
Solange es 38-Jährige gibt, die auf dem Fußballplatz 20-Jährigen vorgezogen werden und 50-jährige Trainer an der Seitenlinie mehr rumhampeln als zwölfjährige Klassenclowns, würd ich mir erstmal keine Sorgen machen  Freu Dich auf die Zukunft!


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Januar 2016)

[1988] 

Habe mit dem Altern weniger Probleme als vor 5-6 Jahren.
Die persönliche Leistungsfähigkeit und Lernfähigkeit baut so langsam ab (geistig und körperlich) was sich jedoch nicht bemerkbar macht, wenn man sich mit aller Gewalt dagegen stämmt. 
Erst wenn es sich körperlich richtig bemerkbar macht, werde ich damit hart zu kämpfen haben.
Da ist tatsächlich noch so viel mehr, was es zu erreichen gilt.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Januar 2016)

1996 rulez


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2016)

Die Rente ruft. 
Ich kriege wenigstens noch was. 
Ihr jungen Hüpfer dürft mir dann eine neue Hüfte spendieren und kriegt selbst nichts mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (26. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Rente ruft.
> Ich kriege wenigstens noch was.
> Ihr jungen Hüpfer dürft mir dann eine neue Hüfte spendieren und kriegt selbst nichts mehr.
> 
> ...


Tja die Generation vor dir hat noch die ganze Rente bekommen und du jetzt lediglich einen Teil  Bei uns... naja sparen wird wohl eher bestraft als gut geheissen.


----------



## BabaYaga (29. Januar 2016)

[x] 1981


----------



## Redbull0329 (11. Februar 2016)

Laut deiner Umfrage wird das Forum also erwachsener - davon merke ich nichts


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Februar 2016)

Biologisches Alter..sagt nichts aus mein Freund


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Februar 2016)

Baujahr 2k, wird sich wohl auch nicht mehr ändern ^^


----------



## Horstinator90 (13. Februar 2016)

Baujahr 90, stolze 25 Jahre alt xD


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. Februar 2016)

R_Apid_Pr0 schrieb:


> Baujahr 2k, wird sich wohl auch nicht mehr ändern ^^



Ebenfalls ein Jahr älter als letztes Jahr. Mittlerweile noch 15.


----------



## YuT666 (13. Februar 2016)

Baujahr 72.


----------



## Pittermann (16. Februar 2016)

_[x]2001_ ---


----------



## FlyingPC (21. Februar 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> _[x]2001_ ---


Dazu gehöre ich auch.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. Februar 2016)

Und ich dachte mir send der letzte vertretene Jahrgang


----------



## Dyos83 (25. Februar 2016)

Baujahr 83


----------



## Marule (25. Februar 2016)

Bestes Jahr 1985


----------



## nonamez78 (27. Februar 2016)

Marule schrieb:


> Bestes Jahr 1985



Das Verrückte im menschlichen Leben ist, das wird fast jeder von sich behaupten. Dann denkt man drüber nach, findet es noch für ein Sekunde ganz normal und "schwups" fallen die Gründe auf, wieso das so ist: man war Kind, alles neu, alles toll, jeden Tag was neues. Und selbstverständlich gabs das nur in dem Jahr, als man selber auf die Welt kam.
Bevor ich noch mehr auf "boah sch###e bin ich alt" komme, lass ich das besser .

Aber dennoch: ich bin ganz happy noch aus der Technik reduzierten Zeit zu kommen. Dieser ganze Kram der heute auf kleine Kinder einprasselt ist schon echt eine Masse. Die will erstmal bewältigt werden um am Ende noch das Beste davon für sich nutzbar zu machen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (1. März 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Aber dennoch: ich bin ganz happy noch aus der Technik reduzierten Zeit zu kommen. Dieser ganze Kram der heute auf kleine Kinder einprasselt ist schon echt eine Masse. Die will erstmal bewältigt werden um am Ende noch das Beste davon für sich nutzbar zu machen.



Stimmt wohl. Ich mit meinen mittlerweile 30 bin natürlich schon mit Technik aufgewachsen. Ich habe bei schlechtem Wetter den ganzen Tag vor der Glotze gehangen, Cartoons geguckt oder am NES/Super Nintendo epische Schlachten mit meinen Kumpels geschlagen. Bei gutem Wetter wurde dann aber illegal geangelt, Seifenkisten gebaut, durchs Unterholz und zu den verschiedenen Eisdielen und Pommesbuden gestreift, Fernsteuerautos getunt oder einfach sinnlos mit dem Rad durch die Gegend gefahren.  Meistens zumindest - wenn ein tolles neues Videospiel am Start war, musste das natürlich auch bei Sonnenschein erstmal gezockt werden 

Mir fehlt allerdings auch der Einblick, was durchschnittliche (!) 10 - 12-Jährige heute so machen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. März 2016)

Durchschnittliche 10-12 jährige beschäftigen mit ihren 500 Euro Smartphones oder spielen Minecraft. Und das ist nicht nur ein Vorurteil, zumindest bestätigt sich das bei den 5.&6. kläddlern auf meiner Schule (die ich näher kenne). Aber nicht nur. Manchmal sind sie auch in diversen Sportvereinen oder gehen untereinander Eis Essen am See oder spielen eigenartige Dinge. 
Die Eltern heutzutage.... Unglaublich das ein 4. Klässler ein Smartphone für hunderte Euro hat (und damit laut meinem kleinen Bruder irgendwelche Leute filmt...)


----------



## Red-Hood (2. März 2016)

Ich nähere mich dem Ende der Zwanziger und wenn wir mal genug Leute für Fußball finden und alle Zeit haben, kann man sich den Bolzplatz mittlerweile fast immer aussuchen.
Als ich noch zur Schule ging, musste man manchmal durch die ganze Stadt fahren, weil alle belegt waren.
Meinem Empfinden nach treiben jüngere Kinder immer seltener Sport. Stattdessen riecht es im Park nun immer nach Gras.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2016)

Ups, sind hier im Forum alle jung, ich gehöre dann wohl zu den ältesten 5% ....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2016)

> ich gehöre dann wohl zu den ältesten 5%


Bei dieser Lotterie spielen ja nicht alle mit von daher würde ich mir da keinen Kopf machen


----------



## FlyingPC (7. März 2016)

Dann bin ich wohl einer der Jüngsten hier.


----------



## TheRev90 (9. März 2016)

Baujahr '90


----------



## pedi (9. März 2016)

seit heute 65


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. März 2016)

pedi schrieb:


> seit heute 65



Na dann Glückwunsch nachträglich!


----------



## clown44 (12. März 2016)

Immer noch Baujahr 1975!!!


----------



## Ferix2x (13. März 2016)

Ich bin 1985 geboren und werde dieses Jahr noch 31


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2016)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Nachfolgend noch eine paar Auswertungen aus der
> 2010er/2011er/2012er/2013er/2014er/2015er Umfrage:
> 
> *Durchschnittsalter exakt *
> 22,74 / 23,65 / 24,56 / 25,57 / 25,39 / 26,86 Jahre


Ist die Umfrage repräsentativ? Ansonsten wäre das schon sehr merkwürdig. Da muss Nachwuchs ran ....


----------



## tsd560ti (13. März 2016)

Bin auf dem Weg!

[X] 2000

Ich finde es aber immer wieder krass dass sich so viele Leute fernab der 30 noch für PCs interessieren, hätte ich nie erwartet. Coole Sache


----------



## pedi (13. März 2016)

warum hast du das nicht erwartet?
auch mit 65 und darüber lebt man nicht hinter dem mond.


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Bin auf dem Weg!
> 
> [X] 2000
> 
> Ich finde es aber immer wieder krass dass sich so viele Leute fernab der 30 noch für PCs interessieren, hätte ich nie erwartet. Coole Sache



Du musst bedenken, dass die "große Zeit" des PC, der Beschäftigung mit der Technik und mit dem Zocken ja schon einige Jahre zurückliegt. Die Vernetzung der Konsolen, die Smartphones und Tablets und der fortschreitende Casual-Trend bei Spielen sorgen dafür, dass nicht soviel "junges Gemüse" nachkommt. Und die "alten Hasen" dadurch - im Vergleich zu ihrem Anteil an der Gesamtheit der "Gamer", in einer Community wie dieser deutlich überrepräsentiert sind.


----------



## tsd560ti (13. März 2016)

Das dürfte vor allem an meinen Eltern liegen, da ist das immer so ne Sache mit der Technik, von wegen Programme installieren, ein Gerät mit dem WLAN verbinden. Audiostreaming an die Heimkinoanlage und soetwas ist auch alles zu kompliziert, da wird dann lieber eine CD gebrannt und der Grundig-Rekorder in die Steckdose gesteckt 

Und jetzt stellte ich mir genau das in noch schlimmer vor, bei Baujahr 1951 ;D


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. März 2016)

Wer mein Profil schon mal besucht hat weiß es sowieso... habe vor kurzem die 3 vorne erreicht.


----------



## T-Drive (17. März 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wer mein Profil schon mal besucht hat weiß es sowieso... habe vor kurzem die 3 vorne erreicht.



Jammer ned,  bei mir kommt dieses Jahr der sechser,  aber nicht im Lotto


----------



## tsd560ti (17. März 2016)

Wer gehört denn bitte zu "nach 2003"? Ich fühle mich da ja auch schon irgendwie alt bei 2000. 

Oder hat sich da einer von den ganz alten verklickt? ;P


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. März 2016)

Tja tsd, 
Mir werdet anned mehr jünger. Das spüret mir in de Knoche 
Das heisst nicht alt das heisst fortgeschrittene Lebenserfahrung


----------



## T-Drive (17. März 2016)

tsd560ti schrieb:


> Oder hat sich da einer von den ganz alten verklickt? ;P



Zumindest schrammelt bei denen das Banjo nicht


----------



## TashParker240 (22. März 2016)

[x]1990

Aus Sicht meines Vaters, das beste Jahr überhaupt. Deutschland wurde Weltmeister, Ayrton Senna auch und da kam so ein kleines Dötzken auf die Welt ^^


----------



## Luigi93 (25. März 2016)

Immer noch 1993 geboren. Ich glaube, dabei bleib ich auch. ^^


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (27. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Meinem Empfinden nach treiben jüngere Kinder immer seltener Sport.



Wenn man sich mal die Mitgliedszahlen von Vereinen anschaut, dann bestätigt das die These irgendwie....schade eigentlich....


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. März 2016)

plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Wenn man sich mal die Mitgliedszahlen von Vereinen anschaut, dann bestätigt das die These irgendwie....schade eigentlich....



Wobei die Frage ist, ob das die Realität treffend abbildet. Individualsport* abseits von klassischen Sportvereinen hat stark zugenommen, meiner Wahrnehmung nach. Wahrscheinlich, weil soetwas auch einfach sehr viel besser zu verbinden ist mit immer flexibler und irregulärer werdenden zeitlichen Anforderungen.

*als Beispiele: Bouldern und Fitnessstudio


----------



## Red-Hood (28. März 2016)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wobei die Frage ist, ob das die Realität treffend abbildet. Individualsport* abseits von klassischen Sportvereinen hat stark zugenommen, meiner Wahrnehmung nach. Wahrscheinlich, weil soetwas auch einfach sehr viel besser zu verbinden ist mit immer flexibler und irregulärer werdenden zeitlichen Anforderungen.
> 
> *als Beispiele: Bouldern und Fitnessstudio


Jüngere Kinder treiben eigentlich keinen Individualsport. Das kommt vielleicht ab 16.


----------



## Kenny- (28. März 2016)

97... Kann mich noch daran erinnern, wo ich rumgelümpelt habe, als ich noch ein kleines Kiddy war.^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (31. März 2016)

[x] Mondlandung, als die Telefone noch schnürgebunden waren und eine Wählscheibe hatten


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Mai 2016)

Ich habe das mal ein wenig zusammengefasst (aus Langeweile):

Jünger als 16 Jahre		1,85%
16 - 18 Jahre	 8,64%
19 - 24 Jahre  30,26%
25 - 29 Jahre  19,76%
30 -34 Jahre   18,51%
35 - 39 Jahre  7,41%
40 - 44 Jahre  3,70%
45 - 49 Jahre  4,32%
50 - 54 Jahre  1,86%
55 - 59 Jahre  1,24%
60 und älter    2,47%

Wir sehen: 
ziemlich genau die Hälfte der (teilnehmenden) User hier im Forum sind etwa 19 - 29 Jahre alt. Jünger sind nur etwas über 10%.  Die User in ihren 30ern machen gut ein Viertel der Umfrageteilnehmer aus. Die restlichen knapp 15% verteilen sich auf die ehrwürdige Userschaft 40+.


----------



## Dyos83 (11. Mai 2016)

Ich bin Jahrgang 1983


----------



## Flipbo219 (11. Mai 2016)

'93 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Caduzzz (11. Mai 2016)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Die restlichen knapp 15% verteilen sich auf die *ehrwürdige Userschaft 40+* .



..streu doch noch Salz in die Wunde...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2016)

Wer nimmt denn noch Salz, Batteriesäure ist State of the Art. Lieber Minderheit als Herdentier


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (17. Mai 2016)

Ich bin Jahrgang 2001, also einer der jüngeren


----------



## Threshold (17. Mai 2016)

Meine Kinder sind älter als du.


----------



## Red-Hood (17. Mai 2016)

Meine Mutter ist jünger als du!


----------



## Hansi92 (17. Mai 2016)

Jahrgang 1992 😂

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FTTH (5. Juni 2016)

2001.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Juni 2016)

FTTH schrieb:


> 2001.



Damit dürftest du den Altersrekord hier aufgestellt haben


----------



## BlackAcetal (9. Juni 2016)

2000er Kind 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9195 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wooty1337 (9. Juni 2016)

1990, scheint so die goldene Mitte zu sein


----------



## FlyingPC (11. Juni 2016)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Damit dürftest du den Altersrekord hier aufgestellt haben



Es hat auch schon jemand nach 2003 angekreuzt, also noch jünger.


----------



## Adi1 (11. Juni 2016)

[x] 1973

Wir wollen den Altersdurchschnitt mal etwas anheben


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Juni 2016)

FlyingPC schrieb:


> Es hat auch schon jemand nach 2003 angekreuzt, also noch jünger.



Es ging eher darum, dass er auf die Frage "wie alt seid ihr?" mit "2001" antwortete  Was er gemeint hat und dass er damit nicht zwingend das kleinste Küken ist, ist mir durchaus klar


----------



## eRaTitan (11. Juni 2016)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.





Spoiler



98'er


_


----------



## Gothic1806 (24. Juni 2016)

1972 ... Darf man das so schreiben ^^


----------



## Rekolitz (3. Juli 2016)

Gothic1806 schrieb:


> 1972 ... Darf man das so schreiben ^^


WAASS? Du bist Eintausend-neunhundert-zweiundsiebzig Jahre alt?! 

[x] 1991 btw


----------



## Caduzzz (3. Juli 2016)

Rekolitz schrieb:


> WAASS? Du bist Eintausend-neunhundert-zweiundsiebzig Jahre alt?!
> 
> [x] 1991 btw



...es kann nur einen geben!


----------



## type_o (31. Juli 2016)

1971 das erste Mal Luft geatmet! 

@ Caduzz: welche Haare meinst du?  Meine sieht man nicht mehr!


----------



## RyzA (31. Juli 2016)

[x] 1976


----------



## Doggycat (7. September 2016)

Millenium Kind


----------



## Guru4GPU (29. September 2016)

Als die RIVA 128 auf den Markt gekommen ist ...


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Dezember 2016)

Überraschend wenig Teilnehmer dieses Jahr. Bis Ende des Jahres geht die Umfrage noch. Also ranhalten!


----------



## Pisaopfer (3. Dezember 2016)

1971 das Jahr des Ford Mach 1


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (4. Dezember 2016)

Ich sehe schon... 
Wir sind stark [emoji317] 
Also das Jahr des.... Äääähm? 
Ah, Opel Speedster, 1Ghz und der vielen Nullen


----------



## Lappa (5. Dezember 2016)

Jahrgang 1979


----------



## Cuzzle187 (7. Dezember 2016)

BJ 1987


----------



## Maverick306 (10. Dezember 2016)

[X] 1990

Deutschland wurde Weltmeister, die Mauer war gefallen und wenn ich zurückrechne kommen Mauerfall und Zeugung ziemlich gleich...


----------



## ITZetteus (14. Dezember 2016)

1984

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------

